# R.I.P. Bane



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bane was a three year old K-9 officer for the Phoenix PD. He was killed after he found a man (read P.O.S.) who had led police on a high speed chase through the streets of Phoenix. My personal feelings are that killing a K-9 officer should carry the same sentence as killing any police officer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* THUMBS UP-------------------*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree also !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow I thought it did too bad that k9 didn’t take I bite out of crime on that dumb ***


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It varies by jurisdiction. Here it's just a class 6 felony. Max 2 years in prison and may be charged as a misdemeanor. He may have to pay the cost of replacing the officer.
What bu11s#1t !


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Bane was a three year old K-9 officer for the Phoenix PD. He was killed after he found a man (read P.O.S.) who had led police on a high speed chase through the streets of Phoenix. My personal feelings are that killing a K-9 officer should carry the same sentence as killing any police officer.


This sucks for sure. There are always different ways to look at things. A police department purchases the animal just like they would a rifle or patrol car, thus in every essence, because the animal was purchased, the animal is a tool used by a human. Military does it the same way. Sounds harsh and it's unfortunate. The reason that it is a felony to kill a K9 is due to the animal's monetary value.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I agree also !


I agree as well , man's best friend takes on A special meaning here.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That K9 might be purchased but it becomes a part of the handling officers life. Just like a child. I also agree the penalty should be a lot stiffer as the K9 is an officer also.


----------

